# FOTOS DE SANTIAGO DE CHUCO¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ TAN BACANES



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Pueblo serrano, ubicado a 184 km al este de Trujillo y a 3.120 msnm. Su fiesta principal, de Apóstol Santiago el Mayor, patrón de la provincia, se ameniza todos los años a fines de julio con coloridas danzas tradicionales. Aquí nació en 1892 el célebre poeta César Vallejo, cuya casa ahora también ha sido declarada monumento histórico.

Otro atractivo de la zona es el Santuario Nacional de Calipuy, establecido en 1981, con un área de 64.000 ha. Conserva variedad de animales, tales como el oso de anteojos, el venado, el guanaco y el cóndor y de plantas como la puya de Raimondi.

Destacan también los Baños Termales de Cachicadan, ubicadas en las faldas del cerro La Botica, al este del barrrio San Miguel (3.178 msnm). Sus aguas son ricas en fierro y poseen una temperatura que sobrepasa los 66°C. Su hermosa campiña perfumada de eucalipto y otras plantas medicinales es ideal para hacer caminatas.

POSDATA: AQUÍ NACIO MI PADRE,EH IDO 3 VECES, ESTAS FOTOS SON DE INTERNET ,AVISARE CUANSO PONGA LAS MIAS Q SON MAS BACANES AUN.

casa del poeta Cesár Vallejo























Apostol








PAISAJES




































santiago panoramico















paisaje








Amanecer








calles de santiago de chuco





































techos tipicos de santiago de chuco








catedral de satgo de chuco








fiesta del apostol en santiago de chuco





























El baile de los pallos en la fiesta de santiago








Plaza de Armas 






















La entrada a la ciudad de santiago de chuco








Espero que les haya gustado ,despues pondre mis fotos ,ojala y les gusten masss


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Un pueblito muy chiquito, pero que se hace entrañable al saber que fue la cuna de nuestro más grande poeta! Ave, César!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

muy bonito es santiago de chuco aunque lamentablemente debo decir que han pasado los años y este hermoso pueblito se ha dormido en sus laureles, a diferencia de huamachuco u otuzco que si han desarrollado

esperare a ver tus fotos


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bueno el pueblito es rustico y muy bonito, en verano como toda nuestra serranía luce verdisimo, felicitaciones libidito, esperamos tus fotos.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Es bonito, pero cierto lo que escribe Sky, yo lo visitè hace años y sigue igualitico!!!!


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Estan lindas las fotos! Se ve bien bonito el lugar y su plaza de armas tiene una municipalidad interesante.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Gracias libidito por esas fotos. El pueblito se ve muy acogedor, sabés cuantos habitantes tiene?

Chalaco: a mi tb me llamo la atención la municipalidad, se ve bien grande y tiene una arquitectura interesante.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

lamentablemente yo conozco ese sitio solo por el programa tiempo de viaje


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

jeje tu tb lo ves? a mi me parece bravazo..en general me gustan muchos los programas del canal 6 (Plus TV) realmente en calidad es mil veces superior al resto de los canales nacionales! por millas! luego fácil Canal N...


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

lo veía, ahora solo veo a la vuelta de la esquina, además me gusta caminar por lima y cuando ese programa veo qué luagres no conozco y debería conocer


----------



## incaSC (Jul 17, 2005)

Bonito pueblo rodeado de hermosos paisajes y cuna de un gran poeta peruano q ya todos saben Cesar Vallejo, Santiago de Chuco es muy bonito me gusta su plaza de armas (la q sale en la penúltima foto mayormente) ojalá siga viajando x pueblos asi cuando acaben mis clases x ahora solo Lima. xD


----------

